# H:DA, dark elves, lizardmen, dwarves, misc W cash /Deldar



## bastex (Feb 13, 2011)

to make it clear the prices i put up maybe be a bit high so if you are interested send me a counter offer and i may consider it ! 

i ship internationaly 
when buying i rate
shipping to the us 24 $ 
shipping to the europe 9 €


what i have: 
paypal

Dark angels (unpainted DV) 
10 deathwing terminators 
20 tactical marines 

space wolves (all painted need some tlc) 
31 power armour models -pending
11 terminator models -pending
2 rhino's 

dark elves: 
Dark Elf Sorceress with Skull Staff metal unpainted 
2 harpies metal primed black 
10 crosairs metal unpainted 

Lizarmen: 
11 Lizardmen Saurus Warriors plastic 5 painted 
38 Lizardmen Skink plastic 14 unpainted rest primed 
6 Lizardmen Chameleon Skinks 
3 Lizardmen Chameleon Stalker 

Dwarves: 
11 Dwarf Ironbreakers metal unpainted 
1 Dwarf Ironbreaker Command metal unpainted 
1 Dwarf Lord metal painted 
2 misc plasic dwarves 

misc: 
2 plauge bearers (metal) painted 
2 gene stelers (plastic) painted 
dante metal NIB 

What I want: 
DE venom 
DE raiders
DE wracks 
DE hemonculus
eldar falcon
eldar fireprism (current model)
vehicel mounted scatterlasers
paypal


----------

